# Bib Overalls Of Your Dreams



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Each to be hung near where the tools are used most often. Better than tin cans and plastic bins.
Note that each has at least one pencil!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about just wearing the overalls ) Cool Idea Gene


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jim,
Two might be doable, but three pair would be a bit bulky. 
The rest of each pair were all most in tatters. 
Cabelas sells some tough overalls. Those were somewhere around 7-8 years old.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ha Ha that's funny Gene


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

My overalls are being stretched out at the moment. Can't seem to find a pair that fir right. Those tools would stab me if I bend over.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*GENIO-GENE:
QUEDARON GENIALES Y HIPPIES A LA VEZ ;-)))) *


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks gene

now i have to learn to sew
pockets on my underwear

waste not 
want not


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gracias, Kova.

David, Tee shirts without pockets are just shop rags. But tighty whiteys got too many seams.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

gene you must get this on Sharks--you could be a millionaire!


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

This is a great idea! I hate to just throw away my used up bibs.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Personally, whenever I put a tool in my pocket, it ends up in the washing machine. Good thing numbers and lines on Starrett 6" straight edges are waterproof!


----------

